# How would you describe kenpo?



## kevin kilroe (Oct 27, 2005)

If you had to get up in front of a group of people and explain what American kenpo is, what would you say?

Kevin kilroe


----------



## parkerkarate (Oct 28, 2005)

kevin kilroe said:
			
		

> If you had to get up in front of a group of people and explain what American kenpo is, what would you say?
> 
> Kevin kilroe


 
I would say that is a mix of three styles. Boxing, Judo, and Kung Fu. We have a lot of grapiling, fluent motions such as in Kung-Fu and I think I heard Mr. Palanzo say that Mr. Parker used to be a boxer but dont quote me on that. I think it takes Kung-Fu to a much higher and better level. I mean no offense to anyone that is just my opinion. Event though Kenpo is not totally realistic anymore I love it.


----------



## hemi (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow, I have only been learning Kenpo for about six months now and just received my advanced yellow belt. To answer that question of what is Kenpo well that would take ten pages and I would leave out 90% at least just in explaining what Kenpo is in my limited experience of this style. Then to go into why I am so addicted to this style and hope to peruse learning would take another 10 pages or more.


----------



## michaeledward (Oct 28, 2005)

Someone has a great signature that describes kenpo in one sentence.

The ability to hit someone in so many places that they can't hold all the places that hurt .... 


or something close to that. It's a good description, I think.


----------



## Pacificshore (Oct 28, 2005)

Some would describe that Kenpo is "overkill", but hey I don't mind


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 28, 2005)

parkerkarate said:
			
		

> I think it takes Kung-Fu to a much higher and better level. I mean no offense to anyone that is just my opinion.


 
I don't think this is a fair statement to make.  There are many many many styles of kung fu, and many of them are extremely different from each other.  I think you would need to specify which kung fu you believe kenpo has included, and why you think it has been taken to a higher level than the originial.

I understand you don't mean any offense and this is just your opinion, but I would like to see you qualify this statement, if you would.

It is my understanding that the art now, is unique as Mr. Parker developed it.  However, it does have roots in Hawaii, that go back to Japan, and before that China.  The name itself, "Kenpo" implies a connection and acceptance of the Chinese roots, since it is a Japanese translation of the Chinese "kuen fa", or law of the fist.  This is noteworthy since the various Japanese karate systems deliberately moved to distance themselves and deny any connection to the Chinese arts.  This happened in the early 20th century when the written character for "kara", meaning "China", was changed to a different written character, still pronounced "kara", but meaning "empty".  So: Karate - Empty Hand vs. the older version of Karate - China Hand.

So getting back to what I am saying, the use of the word Kenpo to describe an art implicitly recognizes that the art has roots in China.  What exactly these roots are is difficult to say due to the time that has passed, and the changes that have been made to the art along the way.  I don't think it is possible to connect American Kenpo to any specific Chinese art, and likewise I don't think it is possible to claim that Kenpo somehow includes Kung Fu but on a higher level than the original kung fu.

I love and respect Kenpo, it is my root in the martial arts as it was the first art that I trained in.  I believe that my foundations in kenpo have given me a distinct advantage in studying the other arts that I have studied since then.  However, I know some really good kung fu people (I keep trying to become one of them myself), and I am often surprised by what I learn from these people, and by what they can do.  

Just my two cents.  Thanks
michael


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 28, 2005)

I must confess I have nearly no knowledge of kenpo at all, but I'm very curious about it. As a "kung fu person" I would be interested in hearing what aspects of kung fu are used in kenpo as well. I know these questions have all been asked before, I've read several of them, but what makes Kenpo unique? Does Kenpo use core principles for its fighting? If so, what are some of them?

7sm


----------



## clfsean (Oct 28, 2005)

parkerkarate said:
			
		

> I think it takes Kung-Fu to a much higher and better level.


 
How?


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 28, 2005)

Here is my take on Kenpo.  First, I am from the Tracy lineage, and a low ranking black belt, so if my information is somehow inaccurate, especially with regards to Mr. Parker, I wish to apologize up front.

Kenpo is its own animal, plain and simple.  While it has at times been called Kenpo Karate, Kenpo Kung Fu, Kenpo Jujitsu, and just plain Kenpo, I think the last is the most accurate.  People who remained close to Mr. Parker's teachings as he changed the art refer to it as American Kenpo.  The Tracys, who were early students of Mr. Parker in the 1950s, and who did not accept the changes that Mr. Parker began to make in the system, refer to it as Traditional Kenpo.  I am not a proponent of anyone's agenda, so for me, it is just Kenpo.  While I trained in the Tracy's lineage, I have made changes of my own, and do not belong to any organizations.  I am a free agent, if you will.

Kenpo traces its history to Hawaii, where it was taught by William Chow.  Chow learned from the Mitose clan, who were originally from Japan.  Tradition has it that it was influenced by, or originated in China, but I don't know how well that can be documented.  It is probably a safe assumption.  Ed Parker learned from William Chow in Hawaii, and brought the art to the Mainland.  Gradually, he began to change the art and make what he felt were improvements based on his own experiences and insights.

So, American Kenpo is an American system with roots in Hawaii, Japan, and China, but it has been changed tremendously to the point where it is not like anything else.  I don't believe it is kung fu, karate, or jujitsu, altho some may see similarities between these arts in the techniques.  Kenpo has many self-defense techniques that teach the student rapid-fire use of the hands and feet, as well as joint-locks and manipulations.  Thru the medium of these self-defense techniques, kenpo teaches principles that make technique applications useful and effective.  These include proper angle, torque, evasion, and power generation.  While I believe these principles are taught in most, if not all martial arts, Kenpo looks at them from an analytical/scientific/physiological perspective, and perhaps makes a greater attempt to codify and describe this information.

If I have mischaracterized anything here, or have missed any important parts, please feel free to correct me.  This goes esp. to those who have remained closer to Mr. Parker, as they obviously would have a greater understanding of American Kenpo in particular.

michael


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 28, 2005)

Kenpo is a way of thinking.


----------



## parkerkarate (Oct 28, 2005)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> I don't think this is a fair statement to make. There are many many many styles of kung fu, and many of them are extremely different from each other. I think you would need to specify which kung fu you believe kenpo has included, and why you think it has been taken to a higher level than the originial.
> 
> I understand you don't mean any offense and this is just your opinion, but I would like to see you qualify this statement, if you would.
> 
> ...


 
I know there are many styles of Kung-Fu including all the animal styles. All I meant was that in some parts Kenpo flows and has the same patterns as Kung-Fu. I am sorry I was not explicit enough.


----------



## parkerkarate (Oct 28, 2005)

clfsean said:
			
		

> How?


 
Ok Ok I think this is getting blown out context. All I meant is that Kenpo has many of the same patterns as Kung-Fu. It is just different I am not sure how to explain it.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 28, 2005)

parkerkarate said:
			
		

> I know there are many styles of Kung-Fu including all the animal styles. All I meant was that in some parts Kenpo flows and has the same patterns as Kung-Fu. I am sorry I was not explicit enough.


 
fair enough, no offense taken.


----------



## parkerkarate (Oct 28, 2005)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> fair enough, no offense taken.


 
Good


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 28, 2005)

You might start with the defenition of kenpo to understand the "parameters defining" the meaning of the word.
Sean


----------



## lonekimono10 (Oct 28, 2005)

"kenpo is a way of life"


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 28, 2005)

hmmm


----------



## arnisador (Oct 28, 2005)

American Kenpo is a modified version of Southern Chinese Kung Fu, known for its fast hand strikes and for its verbosity.

From Wikipedia (See here):



> Ed Parker&#8217;s American Kenpo Karate is a martial arts style characterized by the use of quick moves in rapid-fire succession intended to overwhelm an opponent. It is largely marketed as a "street" self-defense style and is derived from traditional Southern Chinese martial arts, but with significant modifications.


----------



## lonekimono10 (Oct 29, 2005)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> hmmm


 
something's make you go hmmm??
but really when you think of kenpo and you have to tell other's what it is about? i tell them it's like playing pool, one move sets up the other and it must make sence>


----------



## kevin kilroe (Oct 29, 2005)

But what if they dont know what kenpo is at all? Doing a demonstration in public perhaps.

kevin kilroe


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 29, 2005)

I said "hmmm" because I was really looking forward to getting some insight into kenpo and I didn't feel I got much. Thats all.

7sm


----------



## Brother John (Oct 29, 2005)

A system of responses, motion refinement and response conditioning that covers a broad range of self defense needs yet remains adaptable to the needs of the moment and the characteristics of the practitioner. It's methods are, generally, to bring abrupt, overwhelming and relentless damage/pain to bear on the attacker as soon as possible in order to neutralize their ability and desire to harm you or others.

I'd also need to add: this definition is NO MORE than a starting point. It is *woefully insufficient* to describe "What is Kenpo"... but you've got to start somewhere.

Your Brother
John


----------



## Casey_Sutherland (Oct 29, 2005)

Kenpo Quotes from "The Zen of Kenpo" by Ed Parker

*"The Kenpo system is based on the outer limits of simplicity and the starting point of complexity."*

*"Kenpo's true value is not in what you know, but what you do."*

*"When you are analyzing Kenpo, do not view it only from outside in, but from inside out."*

*"Since inventions are created because of existing needs, innovations are also needed in Kenpo."*

*"It is not the aim of Kenpo to merely produce a skillful as well as powerful practitioner, but to create a well integrated student respectful of all."*

*"The ultimate aim of Kenpo is to elongate circles and round off corners."*

*"Kenpo is for the man who has everything and wants to protect it."*

*"Kenpo incorporates confidence, skill, and judgement."*

*"Kenpo never changes, it is perpetually refined."*

Just a brief excerpt from "The Zen of Kenpo" by Ed Parker. Enjoy


----------



## Rob Broad (Oct 29, 2005)

I would describe it as a scientific approach to self defense.

Or percussion class using your attacker's body as the drums.


----------



## Simon Curran (Oct 30, 2005)

I think my sig line pretty much sums up how I would describe it...


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 30, 2005)

OK, so does kenpo hold itself to a collection of principles or techniques? Is there a set of core principles or techniques that govern what is and is not Kenpo? Or is it more of a philosohpy of fighting?

7sm


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Oct 30, 2005)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> OK, so does kenpo hold itself to a collection of principles or techniques? Is there a set of core principles or techniques that govern what is and is not Kenpo? Or is it more of a philosohpy of fighting?
> 
> 7sm


 
The techniques, forms, and sets are the structured level of communication of the concepts, theories, and principles.   To learn the system's techniques, forms, and sets is to learn the concepts, theories, and principles. 


DarK LorD


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 30, 2005)

So there is a core set of principles, concepts, and theories?


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Oct 30, 2005)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> So there is a core set of principles, concepts, and theories?


 
Could've sworn I just answered that question.   Yes, there is a core set of prinicples, they are taught using the techniques, forms, and sets.    Each technique, form, and set contain concepts theories and principles that can be used to discern synonomous motion thruout the system, and they cover a wide spectrum using the universal pattern and dimensional zones.

DarK LorD


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 30, 2005)

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> Could've sworn I just answered that question. Yes, there is a core set of prinicples, they are taught using the techniques, forms, and sets. Each technique, form, and set contain concepts theories and principles that can be used to discern synonomous motion thruout the system, and they cover a wide spectrum using the universal pattern and dimensional zones.
> 
> DarK LorD


Vaguely at best. I'm really interested in seeing these core principles, concepts, or techniques writtne out. 

7sm


----------



## jbclinic (Oct 30, 2005)

not to mimic bruce lee, but kenpo IS actually an extention of me. always thinking, moving and striking at lifes obstcles


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Oct 30, 2005)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> Vaguely at best. I'm really interested in seeing these core principles, concepts, or techniques writtne out.
> 
> 7sm


 
  I  suggest buying the Infinite Insight series or the Encyclopedia of Kenpo for an indepth view of the terminolgy, but I seriously doubt you could extrapolate much from it if you're not actively studying the system.

DarK LorD


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Oct 30, 2005)

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> I suggest buying the Infinite Insight series or the Encyclopedia of Kenpo for an indepth view of the terminolgy, but I seriously doubt you could extrapolate much from it if you're not actively studying the system.
> 
> DarK LorD


 
so the infinite insights series wont teach me anything unless im studying AK?


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Oct 30, 2005)

BlackCatBonz said:
			
		

> so the infinite insights series wont teach me anything unless im studying AK?


 
No, that's not what I said, please reread the post.

DarK LorD


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Oct 30, 2005)

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> No, that's not what I said, please reread the post.
> 
> DarK LorD


 


			
				Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> but I seriously doubt you could extrapolate much from it if you're not actively studying the system.
> 
> DarK LorD


 
i take that to mean that i really wouldnt learn anything or much of anything if i wasnt actively studying the system.

so what did you actually mean?


----------



## Doc (Oct 30, 2005)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> I don't think this is a fair statement to make.  There are many many many styles of kung fu, and many of them are extremely different from each other.  I think you would need to specify which kung fu you believe kenpo has included, and why you think it has been taken to a higher level than the originial.
> 
> I understand you don't mean any offense and this is just your opinion, but I would like to see you qualify this statement, if you would.
> 
> ...


Good post sir - but it does depend upon the Kenpo and its teacher.  In America today, the term "Kenpo" has become as generic as the word "karate." Your point about "qungfu" is well taken. Even in the Parker Lineage it's all over the map in curriculum and especially effectiveness.


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Oct 30, 2005)

BlackCatBonz said:
			
		

> i take that to mean that i really wouldnt learn anything or much of anything if i wasnt actively studying the system.
> 
> so what did you actually mean?


 
*extrapolate*

One entry found for *extrapolate*. Main Entry: *ex·trap·o·late*


Pronunciation: ik-'stra-p&-"lAt
Function: _verb_
Inflected Form(s): *-lat·ed*; *-lat·ing*
Etymology: Latin _extra _outside + English _-polate _(as in _interpolate_) -- more at [SIZE=-1]EXTRA-[/SIZE]
_transitive senses_
*1* *:* to infer (values of a variable in an unobserved interval) from values within an already observed interval
*2 a* *:* to project, extend, or expand (known data or experience) into an area not known or experienced so as to arrive at a usually conjectural knowledge of the unknown area <_extrapolate__s _present trends to construct an image of the future> *b* *:* to predict by projecting past experience or known data <_extrapolate_ public sentiment on one issue from known public reaction on others>
_intransitive senses_ *:* to perform the act or process of extrapolating
- *ex·trap·o·la·tion*


 /-"stra-p&-'lA-sh&n/ _noun_
- *ex·trap·o·la·tive*


 /-'stra-p&-"lA-tiv/ _adjective_
- *ex·trap·o·la·tor*


 /-"lA-t&r/ _noun_ 

If I was unclear in my statement here's some help.   Chances are, you won't extrapolate much if you're not studying the system.    I've always thought it best to feel the principles in action, simply reading II or EOK  doesn't do much good to those without a base knowledge of AK.

DarK LorD


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Oct 30, 2005)

so, in essence, are you trying to say its difficult to describe kenpo?


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Oct 30, 2005)

BlackCatBonz said:
			
		

> so, in essence, are you trying to say its difficult to describe kenpo?


 
Yep.

DarK LorD


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 30, 2005)

Doc said:
			
		

> Good post sir - but it does depend upon the Kenpo and its teacher.  In America today, the term "Kenpo" has become a generic as "karate." Your point about "qungfu" is well taken.


 
Thank you, Doc.  For simplicity, I guess I was just figuring we were on the same page in considering the kenpo that was taught by Mr. Chow to Mr. Parker, and then mainly it's derivatives that have since spread from Mr. Parker.  The various Okinawan Kempo, Shorinji Kempo, and other various Kenpo systems that did not come from Mr. Parker, or at least from Mr. Chow or possibly at least from the Mitose clan I believe are actually quite different.  And of course there have been numerous branches that originated with the Mitose/Chow/Parker lineage that have gone off in separate directions, but at least have the common roots.


----------



## Brother John (Oct 30, 2005)

BlackCatBonz said:
			
		

> so the infinite insights series wont teach me anything unless im studying AK?


Sure.... it'll teach you ABOUT Kenpo, but it won't teach you Kenpo.
Not even close.

Your Brother
John


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 30, 2005)

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> I suggest buying the Infinite Insight series or the Encyclopedia of Kenpo for an indepth view of the terminolgy, but I seriously doubt you could extrapolate much from it if you're not actively studying the system.
> 
> DarK LorD


No need for the attitude. Its sad when people express intrest in an art and its practitioners are too high and mighty to help out. I assume you would be surprised at what some of us could _extrapolate _with knowledge of other systems. If its hard to explain thats cool, I was simply asking for a generic listing of some core principles or concepts. Dont assume everyone who askes about Kenpo is doing so in order to degrade it in some way. Your posts seem degrading enough on their own.

I appologize if I offended in some way by asking about Kenpo, I'm just curious as to its principles and techniques. I dont have much exposure to it and I find it interesting, especially since it seems we share some common ground (kenpo vs CMA).

whew,
 7sm


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Oct 30, 2005)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> No need for the attitude. Its sad when people express intrest in an art and its practitioners are too high and mighty to help out. I assume you would be surprised at what some of us could _extrapolate _with knowledge of other systems. If its hard to explain thats cool, I was simply asking for a generic listing of some core principles or concepts. Dont assume everyone who askes about Kenpo is doing so in order to degrade it in some way. Your posts seem degrading enough on their own.
> 
> I appologize if I offended in some way by asking about Kenpo, I'm just curious as to its principles and techniques. I dont have much exposure to it and I find it interesting, especially since it seems we share some common ground (kenpo vs CMA).
> 
> ...


 
I haven't given attitude, I have given answers to your questions of core principles, and suggested the best approach to learn said principles.    I can't see why you would think  anything otherwise, after all, it's only text.

DarK LorD


----------



## Brother John (Oct 30, 2005)

7star...
keep in mind, it's usually difficult to really sense someones intent through an internet forum. I'm not defending Clyde, he's an raskally critter at best....but I think it'd be best to take what he's saying at face value here.

Here's a link to a VERY inadequate list of principles and concepts that are generally addressed in the study of American Kenpo Karate. It's really just a skeleton view...but it's food for thought.
The "Encyclopedia of American Kenpo" devotes an entire chapter to what this list sums up in a few lines...
http://www.kenponet.com/flame/articles/dict.html

hope you find it useful.

The concepts and principles are NO doubt something that could be used to great benefit in other arts. Indeed you'll probably find a good many things that are already a part of the arts you know, but maybe worded or applied differently. I highly encourage you though, if you are really interested in learning more about what Kenpo realy is or does....Go find a school and check it out first hand.
I did. and it's made all the difference.

Your Brother
John


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 30, 2005)

I understand the complexities of internet communication and hense take everything at face value. That aside, your is the first post to actually offer any answer to my questions of core principles.

Thank you, I'll check out your link,
 7sm


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Oct 30, 2005)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> I understand the complexities of internet communication and hense take everything at face value. 7sm


 

NO, you didn't take my comments at face value, hence your rebuttal post replying I'm giving you attitude. 

DarK LorD


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 31, 2005)

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> NO, you didn't take my comments at face value, hence your rebuttal post replying I'm giving you attitude.
> 
> DarK LorD



OK man, time to drop it and get back to the topic of the thread.....thanks


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 31, 2005)

Brother John said:
			
		

> Here's a link to a VERY inadequate list of principles and concepts that are generally addressed in the study of American Kenpo Karate. It's really just a skeleton view...but it's food for thought.
> The "Encyclopedia of American Kenpo" devotes an entire chapter to what this list sums up in a few lines...
> http://www.kenponet.com/flame/articles/dict.html
> 
> hope you find it useful.


Ok, I looked at the link, its a great resource, but I'm still missing what I'm looking for. Its an encyclopedic refrence of terms and concepts, but I guess what I'm asking is, does kenpo have a set core of fighting principles. See, in mantis kung fu we have specific principles that we apply while fighting, such as "sticking" (Jeem Lim). We practice to stay in contact with the opponent at all times during the fight. Does Kenpo hold itself to principles in this way? Say, redirecting inside punches and such?

I mean fighting is in no way controled or boxed in by specifics, but there are principels of the mantis system that we hold to. We wouldn't for example block force with force. That is a principle of the mantis system that we "obey" while fighting. Does kenpo have these type of principles that must be adheared too in order to be kenpo?

I may not be making myself clear?

7sm


----------



## MJS (Oct 31, 2005)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> Ok, I looked at the link, its a great resource, but I'm still missing what I'm looking for. Its an encyclopedic refrence of terms and concepts, but I guess what I'm asking is, does kenpo have a set core of fighting principles. See, in mantis kung fu we have specific principles that we apply while fighting, such as "sticking" (Jeem Lim). We practice to stay in contact with the opponent at all times during the fight. Does Kenpo hold itself to principles in this way? Say, redirecting inside punches and such?
> 
> I mean fighting is in no way controled or boxed in by specifics, but there are principels of the mantis system that we hold to. We wouldn't for example block force with force. That is a principle of the mantis system that we "obey" while fighting. Does kenpo have these type of principles that must be adheared too in order to be kenpo?
> 
> ...


 
Yes, there are certain principles/concepts that we have. Extremely effective in close, that 'sticking' term that you used above would apply here. Principles of applying the proper strike to acheive the desired goal are also included. The techniques also contain moves that will check the attackers zones: Height, width and depth. Checking and controlling would also aid in controlling the zones. You will also hear mention of the Universal Pattern. Looking at the pattern, it provides direction for every angle that the hand and foot can travel. Straight lines, curved lines, circles, etc.

I hope that this was a help.

Mike


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 31, 2005)

Yes it does. So then would there be different techniques to be used at or with these different zones?

7sm


----------



## pete (Oct 31, 2005)

try to explain what a steak tastes like to a vegetarian.  check out this link for some examples of a guy that does kenpo right. if you like what you see, look around. i hear there is a lot of good kenpo in texas.


http://www.ltatum.com/TipOfTheWeekArchives.html


----------



## Brother John (Oct 31, 2005)

As far as a core, are you asking if there are over-all tactics that are always adhered to? 
Yes and no. We've got lots of principles and concepts, but these are aids to help us maximize our abilities, they don't confine us. There is NO "Golden Rule" of Kenpo. Infact that's what my first instructor always said: "The ONLY golden rule in Kenpo is that there is NO golden rule in Kenpo."
But the principles that I think are the closest to forming a tactical "Core" of Kenpo are these:

*Continuity of Motion* - The principle that no move passes from one position to another without being utilized effectively. Once we set our bodies in motion, we dont stop until the conflict is over. The jerky, start and stop motion, must be ironed out so that the motions are fluid and contiguous.

*Economy of Motion* - the concept of not over-moving. Relates to Point of Origin. Also relates to doing as much as you can saying as little as possible.  Stated simply: DONT WASTE MOTION. Each action has a use and a purpose no empty motion.

*Tailoring* - fitting moves to your body size, shape, and strength in order to maximize the effectiveness of your physical efforts. American Kenpo is an art to serve the practitioner, not one the practitioner must serve. (based on something that Mr. Mills said)

*Anatomical Positioning* - the calculated striking of vital targets to force an attacker into positions that will make the next target readily available. Its like running the table in billiards, the first strike Leads you to the next, then the next.etc. Until its DONE.

*Logic!!!  *(shouldnt need much explanation. Your techniques have got to make sense and be practical.)

Hope this helps.

Your Brother
John


----------



## Brother John (Oct 31, 2005)

sorry that the type was so small on that. I typed it up in word first to make sure I got my spelling down pat.

Your Brother
John


----------



## MJS (Oct 31, 2005)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> Yes it does. So then would there be different techniques to be used at or with these different zones?
> 
> 7sm


 
Depending on our attackers response as well as our response, will determine what zone is effected.

If you get the chance, check out the clips that Pete posted.  Definately some great stuff!!

Mike


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 31, 2005)

I appreciate all the help here, its really giving me good answers. I would like to be honest and say I'm not looking to study kenpo, I have way more than I can handle in my own system right now I'm just very curious about kenpo.

My next question is this. The principles that Brother John listed are ones that could very well be describing my system as well. Continuity of motion, precision of striking, no wasted movements, etc. So, seeing that we have quite a bit in common, what, if any, are the defining characteristics of kenpo? For example, if you were to see someone practicing martial arts, how would you know by looking at them if they were practicing kenpo, or would you be able to? 

7sm


----------



## MJS (Nov 9, 2005)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> I appreciate all the help here, its really giving me good answers. I would like to be honest and say I'm not looking to study kenpo, I have way more than I can handle in my own system right now I'm just very curious about kenpo.


 
Glad I could help!!  Any other questions, please feel free to ask! 



> My next question is this. The principles that Brother John listed are ones that could very well be describing my system as well. Continuity of motion, precision of striking, no wasted movements, etc. So, seeing that we have quite a bit in common, what, if any, are the defining characteristics of kenpo? For example, if you were to see someone practicing martial arts, how would you know by looking at them if they were practicing kenpo, or would you be able to?


 
Thats a tough one.  Unless the person looking was familiar with many different arts, it may very well be difficult to determine what any of it was.  Looking at the videos on the link that Pete posted, gives a very good idea of what Kenpo is.  Comparing that to other arts out there should give you a good idea of the differences.

Mike

7sm[/quote]


----------



## guito (Nov 10, 2005)

kenpo is pure fist hitting in pure flesh.


----------



## sandan (Dec 13, 2005)

Always changing and adapting


----------



## jdinca (Dec 13, 2005)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> My next question is this. The principles that Brother John listed are ones that could very well be describing my system as well. Continuity of motion, precision of striking, no wasted movements, etc. So, seeing that we have quite a bit in common, what, if any, are the defining characteristics of kenpo? For example, if you were to see someone practicing martial arts, how would you know by looking at them if they were practicing kenpo, or would you be able to?



The principles are the same, it's how to achieve them that's different. It can be hard to quantify kenpo, just because there are now so many variations on the theme. As a generalization, I would say the kenpo is a harder style than traditional kung-fu and a softer style than traditional karate. It applies force against force where needed and uses the attackers force where needed.

It is possible to tell when someone is practicing kenpo.


----------

